# TERA - FPS im Keller trotz ordentlicher Hardware



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (9. November 2013)

Hey,
hab jetzt mal wieder angefangen Tera zu spielen und ich hab komischerweise sehr starke Ruckler.
Habe schon alles befolgt was einem in Performance-Guids geraten wird (Ini-Tweaks, Treiber-Einstellungen, Ingame-Einstellungen),
aber nichts hat geholfen.

Hier mein System:
AMD FX6100 @ 4 Ghz
Nvidia GTX560
8GB Ram
2TB Hitachi HDD

Gibt es noch ein paar Tricks um mehr FPS raus zu holen?
Wie könnte ich sinnvoll für Tera aufrüsten?

Grüße,
Like A Sir


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2013)

Das Problem muss woanders liegen, hatte mit meiner schwächeren Graka sehr gute Performance. Treiber etc sind sicherlich aktuell oder? Takten CPU und Graka auch hoch im Spiel?


----------



## Stueppi (9. November 2013)

Das Problem liegt einfach an deiner CPU. Genauer gesagt liegt das Problem in der Kern nutzung des Spiels, MMORPGs sind ja so Programmiert das sie auf alten Gurken laufen sollen und werden dafür meist für max. 2 Kerne gemacht.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (9. November 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt einfach an deiner CPU. Genauer gesagt liegt das Problem in der Kern nutzung des Spiels, MMORPGs sind ja so Programmiert das sie auf alten Gurken laufen sollen und werden dafür meist für max. 2 Kerne gemacht.


 
Dank Unreal-Engine geht es eigentlich und die Kerne werden DEUTLICH gleichmäßiger ausgelastet als bei Guild Wars 2 und Co. - danke Ini-Tweak.

Treiber sind alle ganz aktuell und "hoch takten" können CPU und GPU nicht groß da die GPU noch kein Boost-Feature besitzt und die Graka ohne Stromsparzeug läuft, daher im @Maximum also 4 Ghz.
Auch sonst läuft alles wie es soll - Batman AC läuft z.B. auf angepassten Settings mit 60FPS und recht hoher Grafik.


----------



## zicco93 (9. November 2013)

Ich hab zwar kA von deinem Mainboard, du kannst aber im Bios mal nach einer Funktion "Active Core Control", wenn du die gefunden hast, stell die Option auf 1 core per CU.
Dann hast du zwar nur 3 Kerne aber in den meisten Fällen steigt die Singlecoreperformance um ein gutes Stück. Btw sind 4 Ghz das Maximum was du erreichst?
Wenn nicht, kannst ja mal auf zb. 4,4Ghz gehen und versuchen.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (10. November 2013)

Mein Board hat kein ACC - hab ein Gigabyte 970A-UD3.
4 Ghz ist das maximum, alles danach wird instabil - zumindest in Prime.


----------



## Stueppi (11. November 2013)

Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Dank Unreal-Engine geht es eigentlich und die Kerne werden DEUTLICH gleichmäßiger ausgelastet als bei Guild Wars 2 und Co. - danke Ini-Tweak.
> 
> Treiber sind alle ganz aktuell und "hoch takten" können CPU und GPU nicht groß da die GPU noch kein Boost-Feature besitzt und die Graka ohne Stromsparzeug läuft, daher im @Maximum also 4 Ghz.
> Auch sonst läuft alles wie es soll - Batman AC läuft z.B. auf angepassten Settings mit 60FPS und recht hoher Grafik.



Du kannst keine Singleplayer Bezahl Spiele mit f2p Tilteln vergleichen, so gut wie jedes MMO hat eine miserable perfomance.


----------



## -Vario- (13. November 2013)

Es liegt an Tera selbst wo ich sogar mit meinem i7 980 @ 4,1 Ghz  FPS Drops habe und manchmal so krass das es noch noch ruckelt .

Mein Kollege spielt es mit i7 3770K und hat das gleiche Problem .

Laut Tera Forum liegt das Problem an der  Unreal-Engine und Kern nutzung und an der GPU kann es nicht liegen da 3x 580 SLI und 2x680 SLI so wie auch Single Lösung etc. eingesetzt war bzw ist.

Sprich das Game ist stark CPU Abhängig als von der GPU .


----------



## böhser onkel (15. November 2013)

3 gtx 580...


Das ist doch en epic fail


----------



## suzukini (27. November 2013)

So ich gebe auch ma meinen senf dazu: ich hoffe du spielst auf deinek 3 x 580 system noch andere spiele als teta x


----------

